# NZXT Switch 810, Phantom 820 or Phantom 630?



## icenote (May 16, 2013)

I've been wanting to upgrade to a new case for a while now and I absolutely love the NZXT line. Which is the better purchase, based on your experience?

Switch 810 is definitely the cheapest right now, and that's a perk - however, I'm not AS much of a fan of the standard rectangular look. I am using the original Phantom and I've come to really like that styling.. but the case is missing some features the new ones have.

Phantom 820, OTOH, has everything I want from colour LEDs to 6 front USB ports to size and obviously superior cooling.. but yeah, the price is... kind of hard to swallow.

Phantom 630 seems like a medium, but I'm still hesitant.

Which do you all prefer?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 16, 2013)

Neither. To much plastic. Only NZXT case im considering right now is the H630.


----------



## icenote (May 16, 2013)

Which case do you recommend that is a full tower case, reasonably priced (Only reason I'm considering the 820 is because Tigerdirect has them for about 200 now), has good air flow and a good number of USB slots in the front?

I was also looking at the Rosewill Ultra.

And no to the Corsair 900D. Too rich for my blood.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 16, 2013)

icenote said:


> Phantom 820, OTOH, has everything I want from colour LEDs to 6 front USB ports to size and obviously superior cooling.. but yeah, the price is... kind of hard to swallow.



You already answered you own question. Don't hesitate. You will likely have the case for years and you are the one that will have to deal with it on a daily basis.

Check other sites, look for coupons, etc. Someone has to have a better price than TD.


----------



## techtard (May 17, 2013)

Like MxPhenom 216 said, the H630 is looking pretty good.


----------

